# Some moon shots



## thereyougo! (Dec 7, 2011)

Took some moon shots at the end of a wet day's walking in the lake district:


Pentax 645D FA 400 at f/8 1/50 ISO 200





Lakeland moon 1a by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I took another shot as the moon left some clouds


Same lens f/8 1/80 ISO 200





Lakeland moon 2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 10, 2011)

And the moon is now full...


Pentax 645D FA 400 at f/8 1/160 ISO 100





home moon1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 10, 2011)

I also got my canon 7D out with it's longer reach


Canon 7D Sigma 200 - 500 at 476mm and f/8 1/250





home moon with 7D by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

